# Animated deer motor issue



## Jds43232 (Dec 1, 2016)

I joined this form because I also do Halloween decorations, but my issue right now is with a part to a deer motor. The motor on this grapevine deer works just fine but I am missing the little piece that makes his head swing back-and-forth. Does anyone know where in the world I can find this piece? 
Have search the Internet like crazy, but I am obviously not looking in the right place. I cannot just use a regular piece of metal because it is beveled. Help would be so greatly appreciated. 
If the pictures don't load, please let me know.


----------



## Jds43232 (Dec 1, 2016)

Wow, thanks for all the replies! Lol. Such help! Ha!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Patience, my dear. Several people have looked at this thread and likely (as I did yesterday) surfed around the 'net to see if we could find what you were looking for but had no success. Kindy's typically carries replacement motors but does not seem to have any other parts. You may need to contact the manufacturer to see if you can order a replacement part from them.


----------



## Jds43232 (Dec 1, 2016)

I know I have terrible patience. But part of the issue is I have no idea who the manufacturer is. All the motor has on it is this: E129671

I wouldn't even have the slightest problem buying a new motor, as long as it had the arm I needed.


----------



## Jds43232 (Dec 1, 2016)

Here is what I found on kindy's. Like the motor but I don't see an arm. This deer was given to me and I thought there would have to be a 4 or 5 inch arm that reaches to the head but maybe this is it.


----------



## Jds43232 (Dec 1, 2016)

That should have said "This looks like the motor". That is what I get for not proofreading.


----------



## Jds43232 (Dec 1, 2016)

So I was thinking about ordering this motor and just receiving everything but I keep seeing where people say they get them for less than what I'm paying. 

My other issue is if you look at the picture I posted of the deer and look at this motor the armhole is in a different place. Description on their website says if this deer was just for 2005 it won't work. Again, I have no idea when this was originally purchased.


----------



## Jds43232 (Dec 1, 2016)

Can you see my finger in this photo? This is where I believed the arm needs to reach out to, but maybe I am completely wrong. Because if that is the case the motor on candies website is definitely wrong. But maybe that is not where it goes to pull the head back-and-forth. Thoughts?


----------



## Jds43232 (Dec 1, 2016)

OMG!! I have to stop talk texting! Kindys website..not candies! See?? Impatience..lol.


----------



## Jds43232 (Dec 1, 2016)

Anyone?
Does the pic of the new motor look like it'd work on this?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

the new motor linkage looks way too short to reach your finger
you might have to improvise..

could you try making the linkage you need for the old motor ?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is there threading on the inside of the shaft on the deer motor? If there is, you might be able to make a replacement arm that is long enough using aluminum stock. This technique has been used to make head poppers with vent motors, as shown in this how-to:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12048


----------



## Jds43232 (Dec 1, 2016)

There IS threading!! I had to look very closely with my phone light. So making an arm just MIGHT work! Because yea, the motor works just fine. I just don't have a stinking arm. 
Now you have me excited to try it. I'm going to Lowe's first thing tomorrow and I so hope I get the right stuff! 
I'm just trying to think, this deers head goes side to side instead of up and down. Would that still work???


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

You will need to make 2 parts. One short arm to go onto the motor with two holes in it (one for the motor shaft, and one for the rod) then you will need to fabricate a rod to go from the arm on the motor to the loop on the deer's neck.


----------



## Jds43232 (Dec 1, 2016)

That totally makes sense Diabolik. I'm not too mechanically inclined so when I go to Lowe's tomorrow I'm hoping I'll find someone good to get me the right stuff. 
Obviously I can drill the holes, use threaded bolts with nuts, and all that. I'll just have to make sure I get lengths right.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

They will have mild steel rod in the hardware section. You'll have to cut/bend it. The stock usually comes in at least 2 foot sections so you should have plenty. I would suggest getting something that fits the loop at the neck and go from there. You are going to have to make the holes in the motor arm so you can make that one whatever size you want. If you have any solid copper wire laying about, you might be able to mock up the rod in copper and then bend it in steel once you figure out the dimensions.


----------



## Jds43232 (Dec 1, 2016)

Dang..thanks so much for the advice! If worse comes to worse I'll come on here with pics and ask questions.


----------



## Jds43232 (Dec 1, 2016)

So here's an image. Hate to keep asking questions but this one totally has me stumped. If you look at the photo, like I said the deer head goes from side to side, but the motor spins around 360° so how do I put the second piece on it so that it doesn't rip its head off when it goes around?


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

The arm on the motor needs to be really short (like an inch long) with a hole drilled in the end of it. You will then need a rod bent on both ends to go between the motor and the neck.

I can't get a pic to post. Try this link, pic is not mine, but may help.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fhalloweenpropmaster.com%2Fimages%2FProp%2520head%25203%2520003.JPG&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fhalloweenpropmaster.com%2Fu-built_it.htm&docid=mZ51ZEuEBkSgOM&tbnid=a6S6a6-hqQ3WYM%3A&vet=1&w=448&h=336&bih=672&biw=1024&ved=0ahUKEwjml5qB7d3QAhUJwFQKHb-HBqgQMwgrKBAwEA&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

See the motor at the bottom of the picture


----------



## Jds43232 (Dec 1, 2016)

See!! That makes so much more sense! So I need to shorten the arm and then use a metal rod to go into the other two ends. I believe I can do that.


----------



## Jds43232 (Dec 1, 2016)

I am SO glad I found help. It just wasn't making sense to my non-mechanical mind. 
Thank you!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Jds43232 said:


> See!! That makes so much more sense! So I need to shorten the arm and then use a metal rod to go into the other two ends. I believe I can do that.


Exactly. You'll just need to figure out the lengths. Try leaving the motor arm a little long and drill a few holes to test it out. You can always cut off the extra.


----------



## Jds43232 (Dec 1, 2016)

Well it worked! You guys were (and are) amazing. Thank you Diabolik.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Saw one in a store. Here's a picture of the mechanism.


----------

